# Dentists in Hamilton



## H4NA (Aug 26, 2012)

Does anyone know of a good dentist in the Hamilton/Cambridge area?? The last one i went too, was a little close to torture!!


----------



## Leighr (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi. I found the Guy at rototuna Med centre good. I had a root canal and it went ok, and I'm real soft.


----------



## H4NA (Aug 26, 2012)

Leighr said:


> Hi. I found the Guy at rototuna Med centre good. I had a root canal and it went ok, and I'm real soft.


Oh great, I will give them a call - so hard trying to find a good one!!


----------

